# She had a runny nose. I think she might have a cold.



## govegetarian

Hola Miembros del Foro,

     Como maestro de kinder, a veces le mando una nota a un padre a informarle que su hijo/hija puede que estar enfermo.  Digo "*Y**our daughter had a runny nose today.  I think she might have a cold."* Cómo diría eso en español?  Aquí está mi intento  

*Su hija estaba saliendo los mocos hoy.  Puede que estar resfriada.
*
Está bien eso?  Por favor, me consejen.  Gracias!


----------



## Agró

A su hija se le caían los mocos hoy. Puede que esté enferma/resfriada.


----------



## Antonella V

Hola


Se podría decir de una manera más refinada ‘_Su hija ha estado con secreción nasal continua hoy día. Creo que podría tener un resfrío_’. También podrías decir ‘_Su hija ha estado con mucho/bastante moqueo (moquiteo) continuo hoy día. Creo que podría tener un resfrío_’ (es una forma muy directa y tal vez poco elegante de decirlo). Por último, también se usa decir ‘_Su hija ha estado con mucho/bastante romadizo hoy día. Creo que podría tener un resfrío_’. Yo usaría ‘_secreción nasal continua_’ que es lo mismo que ‘_moqueo_’, pero dicho de manera más fina o refinada.


Un saludo,


A


----------



## mar65

Hola, 

Coincido con Antonella V en que queda mucho mejor decir: "Su hija ha estado con secrecion nasal continua (sin tilde) hoy. Creo que podría estar resfriada".

Saludos!


----------



## Gabriel

No me imagino a una maestra de jardín de infantes diciendo "secreción nasal continua". Tampoco que "se le caían / le chorreaban los mocos". Más bien algo intermedio:
Estuvo bastante congestionada.
Tenía un poco de mocos.
Andaba con la nariz mojada y enrojecida.
Tenía la nariz tapada.


----------



## Sense

Una opción más:
_Su hija tenía hoy muchos mocos/ vino hoy con muchos mocos. Puede que tenga un resfriado/ Debe de estar resfriada._


----------



## iribela

Es preferible evitar "mocos" y en general referirse a la secreción en sí.
Tal vez se podría decir "A su hija le ha goteado la nariz todo el día, es posible que esté resfriada".


----------



## Kerena

iribela said:


> Es preferible evitar "mocos" y en general referirse a la secreción en sí.
> Tal vez se podría decir "A su hija le ha goteado la nariz todo el día, es posible que esté resfriada".


----------



## Antonella V

Hola


En español ‘_gotear_’, cuando se refiere a un líquido, es ‘_caer gota a gota_’. Por otra parte, ‘_goteado la nariz_’ no es una manera natural de decir ‘_nariz con secreción nasal_’. 


No veo por qué razón una maestra de Zinder no pueda expresarse correctamente. Por el contrario, rn mi opinión, los maestros tienen y deben de dar el ejemplo también en este aspecto.


Un saludo,


A


----------



## Sense

No sé si _a runny nose_ es un registro muy coloquial o no.

_secreción nasal_ me parece un registro poco coloquial, aunque muy exacto y correcto. Coincido con Antonella en que _goteado la nariz_, al menos en España, me resulta un poco forzado, aunque veo que no debe de ser así en otros países hispanohablantes.  

En mi opinión, dependería de lo coloquial que se quiera ser, en función de la relación que se tenga con los padres de los alumnos, en general. Incluso, de la edad de la niña, que se podría sobreentender que es bastante pequeña.


----------



## walfrido

Why not try plural, "secreciones nasales", that's how we say it in the medical practice, " su hija está con secreciones nasales"


----------



## iribela

Creo conveniente aclarar que en ninguno de los distritos escolares en que he trabajado he visto una carta/esquela de comunicación donde se hable ni de 'mocos', ni de 'secreción nasal'.
El mismo nivel de registro que se aprecia en el original (_runny nose_; not mucus/buggers/nasal secretions, etc.), se usa en español (le gotea la nariz, se ha pasado el día sonándose la nariz, tiene la nariz tapada, etc.). Es más, ni siquiera la enfermera escolar habla/escribe a los papás en términos de secreción nasal/mocos. No olviden que en EE.UU. todo se simplifica, incluso para las personas mayores que comúnmente hablan de "pink eye" en lugar de "conjunctivitis" (que en español sí usamos), "eye doctor", en lugar de "ophthalmologist/optometrist", y podría dar muchos ejemplos más.
Saludos.


----------



## Kerena

Yo no le veo ningún inconveniente a la expresión gotear la nariz, y dado que en el contexto no se requiere una expresión muy formal o en términos médicos, entonces sería la indicada. Se ha dicho que en España sonaría un poco raro, pero lo curioso es que he visto la expresión en varias páginas médicas españolas. Pueden ver su uso aquí en una página bilingüe dirigida a padres, niños y adolescentes.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Concuerdo con los que comentan que es mejor poner una versión más modulada, pues en español (americano, por lo que veo) _puede sonar algo "fuerte"_ decirle a los padres del niño que (éste) tiene mocos.

Es importante saber qué tipo de español hablan los padres de esos niños, govegetarian.

En mi versión del español, quizás funcione algo como "A su hija le chorreaba la nariz hoy. Creo que puede estar resfriada".

Un saludo.

EDITO:

Por lo que leo en el diccionario de la casa, al emplear "runny nose" se está usando un registro lingüístico informal.


----------



## Sense

Kerena said:


> Yo no le veo ningún inconveniente a la expresión gotear la nariz, y dado que en el contexto no se requiere una expresión muy formal o en términos médicos, entonces sería la indicada. Se ha dicho que en España sonaría un poco raro, pero lo curioso es que he visto la expresión en varias páginas médicas españolas. Pueden ver su uso aquí en una página bilingüe dirigida a padres, niños y adolescentes.



Esa sería una no muy buena traducción para el público de España


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Si es comunicación oral, coloquial, en estas comarcas lo más natural sería que la maestra le diga a la madre que su hija estuvo moqueando todo el día. No tengo problema con la palabra moco, pero aclaro que moquear, el verbo, suena un poco más "de salón" que el sustantivo.


----------



## iribela

Es cierto que en una comunicación oral, coloquial es posible que una maestra diga "Su hija estuvo moqueando todo el día".
Pero no me imagino a una maestra escribiendo eso en una carta a la mamá de una de sus alumnas. 
Hay varias maneras delicadas de expresar "_runny nose_" sin necesidad recurrir a 'mocos' y 'moquear'. Pero entiendo que todo depende de lo que estemos acostumbrados a oír.


----------



## Kerena

Sense said:


> Esa sería una no muy buena traducción para el público de España



No puedes generalizar, porque como lo manifesté anteriormente, encontré varias páginas españolas con la expresión que tú dices que no utilizan en España. Ejemplos: Me gotea la nariz; goteo nasal;  nariz que gotea



iribela said:


> Hay varias maneras delicadas de expresar "_runny nose_" sin necesidad recurrir a 'mocos' y 'moquear'.



Claro que sí, no debe sonar rudo.


----------



## walfrido

Colloquially in my town they say *su hija está echando aguita por la nariz*.


----------



## Hajt

Kerena said:


> No puedes generalizar, porque como lo manifesté anteriormente, encontré varias páginas españolas con la expresión que tú dices que no utilizan en España. Ejemplos: Me gotea la nariz; goteo nasal;  nariz que gotea
> 
> 
> 
> Claro que sí, no debe sonar rudo.



No quiero entrar en debate personal, pero una de las páginas que enlazas no es española (la biligüe), otra es técnica, para médicos (por eso habla de rinorrea), otra un informe del ministerio de Sanidad y por tanto muy formal (también habla de rinorrea), y en dos de ellas, de todos modos, hablan sin problema de "mocos". En España no sería ofensivo ni malsonante que un maestro dijera a un progenitor: "Su hijo tiene muchos mocos". Soy profesor y padre de dos niños pequeños, lo sé. En California quizás sea diferente.


----------



## Tere Sastre

Su hija tenía la nariz tapada. or 
Su hija tenía mocos. 
Debe estar incubando un resfrío.


----------



## Antonella V

Hola




Hajt said:


> No quiero entrar en debate personal, pero una de las páginas que enlazas no es española (la biligüe), otra es técnica, para médicos (por eso habla de rinorrea), otra un informe del ministerio de Sanidad y por tanto muy formal (también habla de rinorrea), y en dos de ellas, de todos modos, hablan sin problema de "mocos". En España no sería ofensivo ni malsonante que un maestro dijera a un progenitor: "Su hijo tiene muchos mocos". Soy profesor y padre de dos niños pequeños, lo sé. En California quizás sea diferente.





De acuerdo. Es verdad que en España ‘_mocos_’ no tiene ninguna connotación malsonante, pero en varias partes de Hispanoamérica hablar de _mocos _no solamente es poco refinado, sino que es derechamente vulgar, ordinario, impropio de una maestra, tanto en un registro oral como en uno escrito, dicho de manera coloquial o formal.

Buscando en las bases de datos de la RAE (CREA y CORDE) las frases ‘_Me gotea la nariz_’, ‘_goteo nasal_’, ‘_nariz que gotea_’, ‘_chorrear/chorreaba la nariz_’ y ‘_echar agüita por la nariz_’ se puede verificar que ‘_goteo nasal_’ es la única locución para la cual se hallan casos: 4 casos (todos de España) en 3 documentos en todos los países hispanohablantes. En dos de los casos se habla de _‘goteo nasal’_ aplicado a animales (gato siamés). Uno alude a yonquis (en la jerga de la droga, adicto a la heroína) y el otro, a Francisco Franco. Muy poco a mi juicio para considerarlo de uso relativamente habitual, incluso para un registro oral y coloquial.


Un saludo,


A


----------



## Kerena

Hajt said:


> ...pero una de las páginas que enlazas no es española (la biligüe), otra es técnica, para médicos (por eso habla de rinorrea), otra un informe del ministerio de Sanidad y por tanto muy formal (también habla de rinorrea), y en dos de ellas, de todos modos, hablan sin problema de "mocos". En España no sería ofensivo ni malsonante que un maestro dijera a un progenitor: "Su hijo tiene muchos mocos"...



Tampoco es mi intención generar polémica, pero quiero aclarar lo que expresé:

En ningún momento dije que la página bilingüe fuera española, la di como referencia de una página dirigida a niños y padres en donde se empleaba la expresión *gotear la nariz*. Y las otras que mencionas, a pesar de ser técnicas y formales hacen referencia a gotear la nariz y obviamente a los términos empleados en medicina como rinorrea y secreción nasal. Ej: "*goteo nasal o rinorrea* es cualquier tipo de material de apariencia mucosa que sale de la nariz". Por lo que expresas, me da la impresión de que leíste los enlaces a vuelo de pájaro.



Antonella V said:


> en varias partes de Hispanoamérica hablar de _mocos _no solamente es poco refinado, sino que es derechamente vulgar, ordinario, impropio de una maestra, tanto en un registro oral como en uno escrito, dicho de manera coloquial o formal.





Antonella V said:


> ...Muy poco a mi juicio para considerarlo de uso relativamente habitual, incluso para un registro oral y coloquial.


No será habitual, pero algunas veces se emplea y por ende se entiende y no resulta forzado, según lo afirma una misma española:


			
				Pinairun said:
			
		

> No es cierto que la expresión "gotear la nariz" sea desconocida en España. De hecho, tengo yo una ligera alergia matutina que me produce precisamente ese goteo de la nariz, como el de un grifo que no cierra bien. Y resulta muy incómodo.
> 
> A los españoles nos gotea la nariz como a cualquiera de las mortales, sea de donde sea. Quizá se utilicen también otras expresiones para decir lo mismo, porque ya sabes que, aunque España es un país pequeño, el habla de sus diferentes regiones es bastante dispar...


----------



## Antonella V

Hola




Kerena said:


> [...]No será habitual, pero algunas veces se emplea y por ende se entiende y no resulta forzado, según lo afirma una misma española:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Publicado por *Pinairun* No es cierto que la expresión "gotear la nariz" sea desconocida en España. De hecho, tengo yo una ligera alergia matutina que me produce precisamente ese goteo de la nariz, como el de un grifo que no cierra bien. Y resulta muy incómodo.
> 
> A los españoles nos gotea la nariz como a cualquiera de las mortales, sea de donde sea. Quizá se utilicen también otras expresiones para decir lo mismo, porque ya sabes que, aunque España es un país pequeño, el habla de sus diferentes regiones es bastante dispar...
Click to expand...



Hasta donde entiendo, se busca una forma equivalente en español de ‘_runny nose_’ para aplicarla en Estados Unidos y no en España. La gran mayoría de los hispanohablantes residentes en Estados Unidos no son españoles.


Saludos,


A


----------



## saltimbanqui

Sugiero: "Le estuvo escurriendo la nariz; tal vez esté resfriada".


----------



## Kerena

Antonella V said:


> Hasta donde entiendo, se busca una forma equivalente en español de ‘_runny nose_’ para aplicarla en Estados Unidos y no en España. La gran mayoría de los hispanohablantes residentes en Estados Unidos no son españoles.



Lo que afirmas es obvio, en especial para un latinoamericano, de manera que suena un tanto irónico. Simplemente quise hacerles ver que  esta expresión que es popular en varios de nuestros países no era totalmente desconocida en España como afirmaron algunos.


----------



## Antonella V

Hola




Kerena said:


> Lo que afirmas es obvio, en especial para un latinoamericano, de manera que suena un tanto irónico. Simplemente quise hacerles ver que esta expresión que es popular en varios de nuestros países no era totalmente desconocida en España como afirmaron algunos.




Por favor ilústranos en qué países es popular (conocida masivamente) la expresión '_gotear la nariz_'. Lo digo porque viajo regularmente por varios países hispanoamericanos y nunca la he oído. He preguntado a colombianos, aunque no a caleños (que hablan bastante diferente) y me dicen que no la usan, no les parece popular y ni tan siquiera conocida.




saltimbanqui said:


> Sugiero: "Le estuvo escurriendo la nariz; tal vez esté resfriada".




Si se quiere ser explícito y coloquial, yo preferiría '_Le estuvieron escurriendo mucosidades por la nariz durante todo el día; tal vez esté resfriada_'.

Saludos,


A


----------



## JeSuisSnob

saltimbanqui said:


> Sugiero: "Le estuvo escurriendo la nariz; tal vez esté resfriada".


Concuerdo. También es algo que se escucharía por acá.

Un saludo.


----------



## ukimix

_Gotear la nariz_ es una expresión completamente normal en Bogotá, como también _está mocoso_, _tiene mocos_ o como la que dirían, no sin afecto, las profesoras de mis hijos de 6 y 3 años: _éstá mocosito/a,_ por escrito o al teléfono. De hecho, como dijo Gabriel, si una de ellas me viene conque la niña o el niño tiene una secreción nasal continuada o algo por el estilo creería que o está seria conmigo o con el niño o que algo muy malo le pasó. 

Para el caso puede ser útil conocer cuál variedad de español hablan los padres y el mocosito de turno. Pero eso no es definitivo, pues si en una clase tengo padres de Chile, Colombia, Filipinas, España, etc... como profesor debe poder escribir mensajes de modo que se entienda claramente tanto la información que estoy comunicando como el espíritu (de afecto, de cuidado, de protección) que anima mi comunicación, para todos e independientemente de su procedencia. Supongo que es algo que el contexto ayudaría a afinar. 

Y bueno, que lo profesores se deben expresar correctamente, que no es correcto hablar de mocos, todo eso depende de qué se entienda por hablar correctamente y, sobre todo, teniendo en cuenta el contexto, de qué idea de educación se tenga. No sé si eso haga parte de la consulta, y seguro govegetarian es buen profe y muy capaz con los niños y con sus padres. Sólo diré que he sido profesor por más de 20 años y estoy seguro que profesores que sigan pedagogías como la Reggio Emilia o la Waldorf o las propuestas de Dewey no tendrían ningún problema con hablar de mocos con niños y padres. Como no lo tendría hablar de popo, chichi y caca, expresiones que por lo demás aparecen en los cuentos e historias que ellos leen en el jardín. (Mi hija aprendió a ir al baño leyendo El gran viaje del señor caca, y hubo también una conferencia para padres sobre lo que el libro generaba, y no veo porqué tendría luego que enseñarle que 'eso no se dice' ). Así que lo fundamental está dicho, y lo de la política educativa, pues eso es cosa del considerado y estimado govegetarian, a quien envío un caluroso saludo. Ojalá ya se les haya pasado la moqueadera a todos  

Saludo


----------



## Antonella V

Buenas tardes


Ha quedado clara la ‘posición colomniana’ expuesta por algunos foreros de Colombia. Lo que queda por dilucidar, y he ahí donde está mi gran duda, es si las expresiones  usuales en Colombia son extrapolables a un ámbito internacional con una amplia diversidad de formas de expresarse en español. ¿Tiene _mocos_ una connotación tan inocua en toda Hispanoamérica como en Colombia? ¿Es _secreción o escurrimiento nasal_ un término considerado técnico, médico, excesivamente formal —al punto de estimar de que si alguien lo dice o escribe muy probablemente está molesto conmigo, con mi hijo o es el reflejo de una situación necesariamente grave— en toda Hispanoamérica?


Saludos,


A


----------



## ukimix

Definición de la casa: 



> *runny nose*_n__informal (excessive nasal mucus)_*moqueo* nasal _grupo nom_ I have a runny nose and I keep coughing; I think I should see the doctor tomorrow. Tengo moqueo nasal y sigo tosiendo. Creo que debería ir al médico mañana.   (_coloquial_)nariz *moquienta* _nf + adj_ Tengo la nariz moquienta y sigo tosiendo. Creo que debería ir al médico mañana.


----------



## BrooklynBoy

I won't attempt to enter into the regional debate over how to say this in Spanish, but just to explain "runny nose" in English:  This is THE most common way to say this, or some variant such as "my nose is running." The only other non-academic-medical language I can think of is "congested". But "my nose is congested" and "I am congested" does not necessarily imply that one's nose is "running." Everyone, both in informal and more formal settings, would say "my nose is running" or "I have a runny nose".  Another less common possiblity, "my nose is dripping." More descriptive would be "I have mucus running out/dripping from of my nose" but one would only say that to a doctor or nurse, or a nurse or teacher might use such language about a young child. More vulgar would be "I have snot running out of my nose."


----------



## marketing94

resfriado** no "resfrío"


----------



## mar65

marketing94 said:


> resfriado** no "resfrío"



Volvemos a notar que  cada país de habla hispana se expresa de diferentes maneras. 

En Argentina, por ejemplo, solemos decir : "tengo resfrío", o "estoy resfriado" (como condición de alguien que tiene este virus).

"Resfriado" como sustantivo para referirse a la enfermedad viral, no lo empleamos, aunque sí se use en otros países.

En cuanto a la consulta de Anteonella V, creo que "secreción nasal continua" es una forma bastante "polite" de referirse a la mucosidad. Pero no es tampoco nada excesivamente técnico o que exprese un cuadro clínico grave, ya que se trata de un virus que suele afectar a los niños que comparten horas en el colegio, por lo cual el contagio es común que ocurra.


----------



## Antonella V

Hola




marketing94 said:


> resfriado** no "resfrío"




El DRAE señala:



> *resfrío.*
> (De _resfriar_).
> *1.* m. Acción y efecto de resfriarse.
> *2.* m. Acción y efecto de *resfriar* (‖ refrescar).
> *3.* m. *catarro.*
> 
> Real Academia Española





> resfrío    res·frí·o
> s.m.
> En zonas del español meridional, resfriado o catarro.
> 
> _Diccionario CLAVE_




Saludos,


A


----------



## Anita La Huerfanita

Entonces, cual es la diferencia entre *tener un resfriado* y *tener un resfrio*?  Se han usado los dos en este hilo.  Hay uno que se escuche mejor que otro?  

Se dice *tener resfriado* es Espana solamente?  Cual es mas comun en Latinoamerica? * Tener gripe?*  Gracias!


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Anita La Huerfanita said:


> Entonces, cual es la diferencia entre *tener un resfriado* y *tener un resfrio*?  Se han usado los dos en este hilo.  Hay uno que se escuche mejor que otro?
> 
> Se dice *tener resfriado* es Espana solamente?  Cual es mas comun en Latinoamerica? *Tener gripe?*  Gracias!


"Tener un resfriado" o "tener gripa" son, a mi ver, son los usos más comunes en mi variante del español.

Saludo.


----------



## mar65

Anita La Huerfanita said:


> Entonces, cual es la diferencia entre *tener un resfriado* y *tener un resfrio*?  Se han usado los dos en este hilo.  Hay uno que se escuche mejor que otro?
> 
> Se dice *tener resfriado* es Espana solamente?  Cual es mas comun en Latinoamerica? * Tener gripe?*  Gracias!



Hola, 
Cada país tiene sus formas de expresión. En Argentina, decimos "tengo un resfrío" o "estoy resfriado", para referirse a esta afección viral de vías respiratorias superiores.
La gripe ( o influenza) es una infección viral distinta a la del resfrío. 

Saludos


----------

